# Portage Tourney Oct 16



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering what time it starts and how much.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Central Basin Bass Tournament 10th annual
Sunday October 16. 7:30-3:30, Portage Lakes (new state ramp)
$60.00 cash only at the ramp
Tournament benefitting The Child Life & Education Dept. Metrohealth.
Sponsored By:
Plano,Mann's,Yellow Freight Systems,Coras Lodge,Brunswick Donutland, Buckeye Sports Center,MK Automotive,Patton's Towing,Justice Brothers,RODMAKERS SHOP,Central Controlled Delivery,NAPA Great Nothern, C&K Industrial,West Marine,Soprema Roofing&Waterproofing,Hydromotive Engineering,Vic's SportsCenter,I.S.G. Dream Tube's,Straightline Autobody


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm thinking of fishing this one; anyone else going to be there?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll be there


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

MaK Tackle Triton will be there.....Maybe some freebies also???


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hook it up, i'll have my ogf hat on!!!! i promise to pimp your items more?!?!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

> Brunswick Donutland


Donuts!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck out there Corey and John. I don't think I'm gonna make this one.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I won't be able to make it unfortunately but my partner is gonna be there and he's been on some fish so good luck to all but hopefully my partner can bring home another trophy. I will be at the weigh in though.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

114 boats fished today tons of gifts given away.....12 and some change for 1st....big bass (5-something) paid over a thousand dollars


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it was some tough fishing out there....only had three keeper bites all day.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, that's a great turnout! Who won? How did all the OGF folks do?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

We got 4 fish all 12-13 inches didnt bother weighing them in. Not sure of the winners name I know one of them was the winner of the x-series championship.


----------

